# GPT Boot Loader with Kernel Recompile on 2.6TB Adaptec Raid-5 Disk Problem



## Paul-LKW (May 26, 2010)

Hi All:
Recently I have a chance to build a new server with Adaptec 5405 on 4 WD-1TB disk with Raid-5 (Total 2.6TB) system. and I know that becuase the normal boot stripe on standard install can not fulfill the boot process so I installed the 8.0 system based on the DPT boot code and boot successfully. Then I try to reduce the kernel by recompile but after the kernel build and boot the system drop me to a shell and the file system become "Read Only" and finally I delete the /etc/fstab file and reboot and use ufs:/dev/aacd0p3/ can remount the system to read-write, but then I find if I make a "touch /etc/fstab" every time after the compile process then the system can remount as Read-Write also I find the system is easy to HANG. Does DPT need special kernel parameter to boot ?

Looking for your kindly helpï¿½e
Thanks All.


----------



## Paul-LKW (May 26, 2010)

SORRY It should be GPT not DPT !


----------

